# Atlantis shuttle launch on HDNet



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Reminder that HDNet coverage for LIVE Atlantis shuttle launch starts on Sunday 12 PM Eastern/9 AM Pacific.

That is assuming the shuttle launch goes as planned on schedule, of course.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'll set the timers on the DVR and drive up the coast for some pix.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I'll make the coffee, set _my_ timers and feed Pluto, the homeless pup.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Poor Pluto! It seems nobody cares for him anymore.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

skidog said:


> Poor Pluto! It seems nobody cares for him anymore.


Yeah....I mean....what do we tell our kids - when they see Mickey's dog - how he got his name??? Somehow renaming him Xena just doesn't cut it.....:nono2:


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I just ran across this:

Shuttle Launch Delayed 24 Hours


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

tzphotos.com said:


> I just ran across this:
> 
> Shuttle Launch Delayed 24 Hours


Oops.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Liftoff set for 4:05 pm Monday



> HDNet's coverage of the liftoff of NASA's Space Shuttle Atlantis, STS-115 will resume on Monday, August 28th at 12 noon ET. HDNet will be the only television network to bring viewers the launch coverage in stunning high-definition television.
> 
> When: Live, uninterrupted coverage begins at 12:00pm EDT on August 28th and continues through the 4:05 pm EDT liftoff.


More @ HD.Net


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

liftoff now scheduled for tuesday. Info from latest press brief.

Mission managers have determined Shuttle Atlantis will not launch before Tuesday, Aug. 29. This delay is as a result of the lightning strike at the pad on Friday and the need for additional time for further analysis of the shuttle and ground systems. No damage to the vehicle or pad has been found at this time, but more time for analysis requires an additional launch delay.

At a 2 p.m. press conference today, Bill Gerstenmaier, Associate Adm. for space operations.will provide urther details on launch preparations. The briefing will be live NASA TV


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> The orbiter and external tank teams have cleared their systems of any concerns from the strike, and shuttle engineers are now working together, looking at all elements as a combined system, according to Associate Administrator for Space Operations Bill Gerstenmaier. The combined data should help the solid rocket booster team determine if their system is clear as well, he added.
> 
> Meanwhile, with Ernesto tracking towards central Florida, NASA has to start preparing to roll Atlantis back to the Vehicle Assembly Building before high winds hit Cape Canaveral.
> 
> ...


Drat.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

There is no plan for Atlantis to take off in the near future (meaning, definitely not Tuesday). I don't understand why they schedule these launches in the middle of hurricane season in Florida.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Space schedules look above the sky. The next conflict is apparently with the Russians.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Atlantis has returned to Launch Pad 39B at NASA's Kennedy Space Center to weather Tropical Storm Ernesto in place. Mission managers are confident in the ability of the rotating service structure to protect the vehicle on the pad. Depending on how the center weathers the storm, a launch attempt could come as early as next week.
source​


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HDNet's coverage of the liftoff of NASA's Space Shuttle Atlantis, STS-115 will resume on Wednesday, September 6th at 8:00 am EDT with liftoff set for 12:29pm EDT. HDNet will be the only television network to bring viewers the launch coverage in stunning high-definition television.

When: Live coverage begins at 8:00am EDT on September 6th and continues through the 12:29pm EDT liftoff. An abbreviated version of the lift-off coverage will re-air on September 6th from 6:30-7:30pm EDT.

In addition to the live coverage, HDNet's footage will also provide NASA engineers with some extra help in analyzing Sunday's launch. By utilizing the special, high-definition imagery provided exclusively by HDNet, engineers will especially be looking for any release of the protective foam from the outer surface of the shuttle's external tank that may occur during the launch.

The NASA Debris Team "quick-look" analysis begins immediately following the launch and will include the HDNet cameras that will record the lift-off, the roll and the solid rocket booster separation of the shuttle.

The analysis activity will go on for days, which means that the HDNet imagery will be scrutinized many times over by the NASA Debris Team.

"We're very honored to provide a high-definition resource for NASA," said Mark Cuban of HDNet. "To be able to aid in the analysis of the launch process makes this partnership with NASA about a lot more than just great television, it means we're helping to make space travel safer for future generations."

The network's coverage will be hosted by Greg Dobbs, in addition to a new member of the HDNet broadcast team, former NASA Astronaut, Lieutenant Colonel Charles D. "Sam" Gemar.

Gemar is a graduate of the U.S. Military Academy and veteran of three Shuttle missions, including one aboard Atlantis.

www.hd.net


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I have been waiting for TIVO to update the Guide. Will this ever happen or will I have to manually record?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

tzphotos.com said:


> I have been waiting for TIVO to update the Guide. Will this ever happen or will I have to manually record?


TZ,

Why would you use a TIVO that can't record HD, to try to record HD content from a Dish HD receiver in HD?

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good question.  

BTW, John, congrats on reaching 500 posts -- took you long enough!


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

JohnL said:


> TZ,
> 
> Why would you use a TIVO that can't record HD, to try to record HD content from a Dish HD receiver in HD?
> 
> John


It is a TIVO, the HR10-250. Ok a DirecTivo to be exact. Anyways I was hoping the program guide would be updated with the new program information.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

tzphotos.com said:


> I have been waiting for TIVO to update the Guide. Will this ever happen or will I have to manually record?


I checked the guide data on my HR10-250 and it shows the 8:00AM start time for NASA on HDNet, but it shows "Nothing But Trailers" starting at 12:45PM. They don't seem to be leaving much time fpr post-launch coverage.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

bidger said:


> I checked the guide data on my HR10-250 and it shows the 8:00AM start time for NASA on HDNet, but it shows "Nothing But Trailers" starting at 12:45PM. They don't seem to be leaving much time fpr post-launch coverage.


I will have to check it when I get home. Maybe they have now updated the Guide.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wednesday, Sept. 6 --

A 24-hour scrub has been called by STS-115 mission managers
due to a concern with Fuel Cell 1. Troubleshooting will continue
throughout the day. Further updates will follow.

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/shuttle/main/index.html


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

NASA managers are taking more time to gather data about a problem with one of Space Shuttle Atlantis' fuel cells. The next launch attempt will be no earlier 11:41 a.m. EDT on Friday, Sept. 8.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

*Atlantis Set to Launch Friday*

The shuttle Atlantis is now set for liftoff from NASA's Kennedy Space Center at 11:41 a.m. EDT on Friday, Sept. 8. Mission managers spent two days reviewing a problem with one of Atlantis' fuel cells and decided the shuttle is safe to fly.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Camera battery charging is in process.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Live pre-launch coverage in-progress on HDNet. Now, 35 minutes to launch, plus a built-in hold in the count-down closer to launch time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

UPDATE: Today's launch has been scrubbed -- try again tomorrow.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I wonder if this has been the most delayed launch attempt. (Apart from launch plans that were cancelled altogether.)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I got as far as the Cocoa Beach exit on I-95 before they scrubbed it. Looks like I get another drive tomorrow. At least I have a charged battery.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Since I upgraded to HD via DirecTV, I only want to see a shuttle launch in HD. This is driving me nuts.

As a side note. Who is this Greg? IMHO, He is painfull to listen to. It seemed like he didn't do any prep or homework before commentating. Everyother thing he said was corrected by the astronaut. They need someone a little more prepared and upbeat. How about Katie Daryl doing the commentating?

I have my fingers crossed that the Shuttle will launch Sat morning.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Some pix from the launch. I was in Titusville this morning, about 12 miles from the pad.
http://www.pbase.com/rking401/shuttle_launch_sept_9_2006


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: Fox News just did a story on the launch and showed a video of the shuttle pulling away from the external tank. She announced that the video just arrived and was taken by one of the astronauts with a hand held video camera. If this is the case, I hope they go back to the external tank and pick up the astronaut. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A shot of the "Transonic Cloud" that is generated as the shuttle passed through the sound barrier. I just noticed it. 
http://www.pbase.com/image/66582285


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great shots! Once again, Richard, you've proven your mettle as a top-flight photographer.

Thanks for sharing.

~~~~~~~~~~~

For those interested, here's a LINK to NASA's tv on the web live event schedule for STS-115 / ISS 12A. (.pdf file)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Today is the STS-115 crew's last full day at the International Space Station. The
six-member crew will enjoy some well-deserved off-duty time after conducting
three spacewalks in four days.

The free time will occur during the first half of the crew's day. The astronauts will
resume cargo transfers and joint operations with the Expedition 13 crew later in
the day.

At 8:35 a.m. EDT, the crews will hold a joint news conference. Crew members will
also field questions from media with CBS, NBC and ABC at 9:35 a.m.

Space Shuttle Atlantis is slated to undock from the station at 8:50 a.m. Sunday,
ending STS-115's successful stay. The STS-115 crew resumed the construction
of the station with the installation of the P3/P4 truss structure. The crew conducted
three spacewalks to prepare the P3/P4 and its solar arrays for operation.

Atlantis is scheduled to land at 5:57 a.m. Wednesday at the Space Shuttle Landing
Facility at Kennedy Space Center, Fla.

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/shuttle/main/index.html

Wed., Sep 20 - 5:45 AM ET / 2:45 AM PT - * LIVE! *
*NASA ON HDNet*
Space Shuttle Atlantis STS-1115 - After finishing their mission working on the International
Space Station (ISS), the astronauts of Shuttle Atlantis are scheduled to complete their mission
with a landing at Florida's Kennedy Space Center. HDNet's Greg Dobbswill provide live coverage
of the day's events.

~~~~~~~~~

If you're out to launch, this one may be of interest to you:

Sun., Sep 24 - 2:30 PM ET / 11:30 AM PT - * LIVE! *
*NASA ON HDNet*
Department of Defense GPS Satellite Launch - TBA


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry for the short notice, but Wednesday's shuttle landing was postponed by 1 day due to some safety concerns. Landing now scheduled for 6:21 AM Eastern Time on Thursday morning. If you see this post in time, check for landing coverage on HDNet or set your DVR timer.



> Atlantis Set to Land Thursday
> 
> Atlantis and her STS-115 crew are set to land at 6:21 a.m. EDT Thursday at NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida. Shuttle managers cleared Atlantis on Wednesday after inspections revealed no concerns related to objects spotted near the shuttle.





> NASA on HDNet
> Today
> 6:00 AM ET
> 
> After finishing their mission working on the international space station, the astronauts of Shuttle Atlantis are scheduled to complete their mission with a landing at Florida's Kennedy Space Center. HDNet's Greg Dobbs will provide live coverage of the day's events.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. 

I'm watching NASA tv online now -- as of 5:30 am ET, HDNet hasn't yet started their coverage.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Coverage started at 6 on the nose. However, not really in HD. The stupid guy was in HD but because the landing was more or less in the dark, no HD. I don't know why they bother to show the landing. When Discovery landed last time they were talking and then showed the shuttle about 100 ft from touchdown. Same with this. The launch coverage is cool though.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This has been bugging me as well.

While the various angles of HD shots of launch(es) are really spectacular, I have
serious problems with what seems to me to be too much of the 'talking head'
syndrome during pre-launch. As a fan of the space program ever since Alan 
Shepherd, the first man to be launched into space, I have enjoyed and want to
see more of the visual content and shots of the technical aspects of the program. 

Don't misunderstand, Greg Dobbs is a good newsman and I think he does a great 
job, but the shuttle coverage is too much of him and not enough of the good stuff.
It's the producers' and director's jobs to plan the coverage and call the shots. That,
IMO, is where HDNet falls short.

What I would like to see HDNet do with the few remaining shuttle launches/landings
is to give the audience more of the live video feeds. With all the hi-def cameras they
have positioned around the launch/landing sites, there has to be so much more video
feeds they could show us and less of the talking heads.

This morning, up until the shuttle's approach and TD, I mostly watched NASA's
streaming video. I've been considering sending an email to the suits at HDNet. 

HDNet could take a few cues (so to speak :sure from NASA TV.


----------

